# Tida / Samson TD-5aa info and parts



## rficalora (Dec 24, 2022)

I bought a Samson TD-5AA this past summer and am finally through some other projects and ready to clean it up and set it up at a minimum. I may go all the way with stripping paint and repainting too. Before I start disassembling things, I have a few questions:



1) I vaguely recall reading that this machine was sold under some other brands/models and one or two have much better manuals. *Anyone know what brand(s)/model(s) those are so I can source a better manual than I currently have?*



2) *Anyone have part number references for bearings & seals (if not in the manual from above)?*



3) If anyone knows of *good articles &/or YouTube videos on disassembly / reassembly of this lathe or similar,* can you share those? [I did find some assembly videos by "analog56x" on YouTube that cover the head, spindle, drive pulleys, etc. *I'd like to see what's involved in disassembling the gearbox and cross slide in particular*.]


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2022)

I can share the manuals for 2 similar machines. The files are too large to share here on HM, but if you send me an email i can share what I have 

Ulmadoc@gmail.com


----------



## rficalora (Dec 28, 2022)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I can share the manuals for 2 similar machines. The files are too large to share here on HM, but if you send me an email i can share what I have
> 
> Ulmadoc@gmail.com



Awesome, thank you. I have sent you an email.  Thanks again!


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 28, 2022)

Exact same lathe I have. Original manual isn’t much help but looking at various other manuals should get you what you need. 

I haven’t been very far into mine as it seems to work fine for my needs. Also, I don’t particularly need it to be pretty. 

Let us know what questions you have as you progress. 

John


----------



## rficalora (Dec 28, 2022)

Thanks John.  I have high hopes for this lathe.  It should be more than enough for my needs once I have it back in good shape!


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 28, 2022)

rficalora said:


> Thanks John.  I have high hopes for this lathe.  It should be more than enough for my needs once I have it back in good shape!


There are lots of us on here with similar machines. For me it’s the perfect size, fits in my space and has some serious capability.


----------

